# Hard bodies on magnet cars



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

As I have decided to race all my mag cars with hard bodies now,I notice that handling characteristics can change drastically from body style to body style.

The low ones,Like the GT 40 seem to be the best.Tho the open wheeled cars seem to have a slight advantage.

Some of the cars I have with longer bodies,like certain Porsches and a few Toyotas I have are a trick to drive.

A couple old MT bodies I have were a nice direct fit.I have a Ferrari and the old AW Can AM car that go pretty well.

Some of the NASCAR Tomy bodies I have seem too top heavy I guess you would say.Tho a JL XT '80s Monte Carlo body is actually pretty good.

Anyone else race hardbodies have any tips or tricks?????

Mike


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

These Johnny Lightning Thunder Jet 500 pull back car #84 Chevy bodies,
are the only hard bodies I race with.
For Magnatraction, Turbo wide chassis, SRT, Super G+ and BSRT G3.

They're real light and won't break with no bumpers or wings to come off.

Dave's H.O. Raceway's eBay store has some.
http://www.geocities.com/daveshoraceway/










__________________


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I tape the bodies on Super G+ / G3 using Scotch brand clear tape only ( no dollar store tape).
By taking a 1"+ piece of 1/2" wide tape and splitting it in half with a razor blade.
Then feeding it up through the chassis between the motor magnets and the chassis,
under the body clip.
Put the body on squeezing it tight into the chassis and pull the tape up the side of the body.

You won't be losing laps in a race because the body came off.


















__________________


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's all good SF. What kind of class is it? Some racing simply requires a closed or open wheel class. Those are wide open. We pick our classes by chassis, style of racing, and era. (let's say 440x2 early 90s Nascar, or AFX magnatraction 70s spots car.) It norrows your choices on the bodies. I usually pick the body I like, then work from there. I'll change chassis and set ups til I find something thats competitive. If I can run with the leaders, I'm fine with that. I hate when there's one body that seems to have an edge, so that's the one everyone runs. I'll run something different just because of that.
So, yes, different bodies run different, find one you like and run it!
Rich


----------

